# Anyone know a good NoGi Training DVD?



## KingKenny (May 14, 2011)

Does anyone know a good NoGi Training DVD?

Got afew DVD's already but looking for one which is straight to the point and full of subs.


----------



## bulldog7676 (Oct 24, 2010)

hi buddy,

I recommend a set of dvds from a fighter called Pablo Popovitch, I was lucky enough to train with the guy last year and hes awesome mate, He's got a great mixed style of jujitsu and wrestling. Theres a brilliant write up about him and 4 other top No-Gi world Champions in this months Fighting Fit.


----------



## photographymatt (Dec 2, 2009)

alot of the great dvds are Gi-based but its all great info you can bring to no-gi. the chute boxe guys have an interesting set of vids(secret of chute boxe) and I couldnt find this on dvd but have a look out for a Fedor Emelianenko Seminar, its in russian (with english subs) but I learnt some interesting things from it. try the usual places for it


----------



## rodgerMG (Feb 22, 2010)

straight to the point and full of subs = Trainfightwin.com or for free youtube Trainfightwin


----------



## Hocken (May 17, 2011)

Marcelo Garcia has a great series. Saulo also has a title on nogi.


----------



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

Marcelo Garcia has numerous sets as mentioned above, and the no-gi ones are probably my favourites of any instructional. Can't go wrong with Saulo either.

The Sperry ones are old but still relevant. Gholar's wrestling ones are cool.


----------



## SureGrip (Jan 8, 2011)

Eddie Bravo all the way mate! he has got some excellent systems that really work and the thing i love about them is that they are all named so you know from this position i go to this. check them out Source


----------



## zoolander81 (Jul 31, 2011)

roy dean no gi essentials, really simple to follow, some good techs aswell


----------

